# Fehler beim Starten von Eclipse



## MayYes (21. Apr 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

ich habe mir gerade Eclipse IDE for Java Developers runtergeladen. Aber immer wenn ich es starten will kommz folgende Fehlermeldung:







Wie kann ich das beheben?
Freue mich über jede Hilfe.

LG MayYes


----------



## Final_Striker (21. Apr 2010)

Welche Java-Version ist bei dir installiert?


----------



## MayYes (21. Apr 2010)

java version: 1.6.0_17-b04
javac version: 1.6.0_17


----------



## Wildcard (22. Apr 2010)

32 oder 64 Bit Betriebssystem?
32 oder 64 Bit JRE?
32 oder 64 Bit Eclipse?


----------

